# Apache 2.2 No groups file? authentication problem [SOLVED]

## nbennett

So, I'm at wit's end on this one.  Upgraded from apache 2.0.x to 2.2.8.

I know that the authentication has changed in this version and I've gone through the documentation to recreate the .htaccess I need for a certain page on the server.

I get prompted for the user name and password and enter it correctly.  It immediately dumps me into the classic 500 Internal Server Error page.  Just lovely.

If I'm in the office the line I have for our static NAT address it goes right to the page no problems what so ever.

Here's relevant configs:

grep auth /etc/apache2/httpd.conf 

LoadModule authz_host_module lib/apache2/modules/mod_authz_host.so

LoadModule auth_basic_module lib/apache2/modules/mod_auth_basic.so

LoadModule authn_file_module lib/apache2/modules/mod_authn_file.so

LoadModule authz_groupfile_module lib/apache2/modules/mod_authz_groupfile.so

cat .htaccess

IndexIgnore *

order deny,allow

AuthBasicProvider file

deny from all

AuthUserFile /etc/apache2/htaccess.users

AuthName Blah

AuthType Basic

require valid-user

allow from x.x.x.x

Satisfy Any

Any ideas?Last edited by nbennett on Tue May 06, 2008 6:36 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## RoundsToZero

If you get a 500 error there should be something in the server log when you trigger the error by trying to visit the page, /var/log/apache2/error_log or /var/log/apache2/ssl_error_log if you're using SSL.

----------

## nbennett

The error message seems to be wrong.  Or the information I've found over at apache.org hasn't been able to help me fix this.

[Mon May 05 20:53:57 2008] [crit] [client x.x.x.x] configuration error:  couldn't check access.  No groups file?: /current/admin/

I read that having "Satisfy Any" in the .htaccess should resolve the issue, yet it did not as that line has always been in my .htaccess.

----------

## nbennett

Resolved by loading an additional two modules with no changes to the .htaccess

LoadModule authz_default_module lib/apache2/modules/mod_authz_default.so

LoadModule authz_user_module lib/apache2/modules/mod_authz_user.so

----------

